# Stabilizers ???



## Tomtdct (Apr 6, 2009)

I shoot a Bowtech Tomcat thats a few years old now, I have added a STS
string suppressors and have a Canadian Tire stabilizer on it. 
I'm technically challenged, when it comes to bow components, eg, stabilizers.
I read about B-Stinger on this forum, can some one offer a little insight as to
the importance of a stabilizer? Will it tighten up my groupings or just reduce
vibration a little?
I realize what works wonders for one may be an annoyence to another but
some feedback would be greatly appreciated.
I generally shoot some targets and have started to try 3-D and at a club range, but mostly as a prep for deer season.

Thank you

Tom Trombley


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*stabs*

go to the b-stinger site they explain what a stab should do and why theirs is the best.in their minds.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

stabilizers can perform a number of functions .....

1) absorb vibration 
2) add mass weight
3) balance how a bow feels 
4) all of the above

a well balanced, shock free bow will help "tighten" your groups, but good tuning and form play a greater part in that than just screwing on a fancy stabilizer.

while the B-Stinger is getting some rave reviews by a number of shooters, what works for them may not work for you.

Best bet, head out to the local ProShop in your area, try a few out and see what works best for both you and your bow.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*stabs*

hello john are you still using your design.how did it turn out.have you changed anything.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

cheaplaughs said:


> hello john are you still using your design.how did it turn out.have you changed anything.


still working fine thanks ..... I have a newer version in my shop as we speak, hopefully I'll be prototyping it shortly :becky:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*stabs*

do you think a balanced bow is better or would weight forward be better.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

cheaplaughs said:


> do you think a balanced bow is better or would weight forward be better.


I prefer "balanced" but some weight forward has it's positives as well 

Ton's of folks swear by stabilizers like the BStinger, I personally just can't hold that kind of weight out there so it's definately something that would not work for me


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*stabs*

i tried soom bstinger weights on my long stab.couldnt hold the weight.john macdonald made me a lighter disc it seems to work well.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

pintojk said:


> I prefer "balanced" but some weight forward has it's positives as well
> 
> Ton's of folks swear by stabilizers like the BStinger, I personally just can't hold that kind of weight out there so it's definately something that would not work for me


neither could I, tried both the 11 adn 14oz weights and all I got was a case of tennis elbow.

that being said, it did work as advirtised, a great help in the wind, but alas it was not ment to be.

Reed


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

If you got a Bowtech Tomkat, we normally sell them with a S-coil or a Doinker A bomb. This is all these bows need and they are short and great for hunting and 3-D.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

pintojk said:


> still working fine thanks ..... I have a newer version in my shop as we speak, hopefully I'll be prototyping it shortly :becky:


So, John:secret: what are you building?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> So, John:secret: what are you building?


:zip:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*stabs*

is it similar to what i saw or is it revolutionary


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

cheaplaughs said:


> is it similar to what i saw or is it revolutionary


what you've seen is being "modified" at this time, the original still kicks arse, but the second generation is a tad smaller and lighter ..... now for the other sctuff on the drawing board :secret:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*stabs*

when is the release date.any pics


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

pintojk said:


> what you've seen is being "modified" at this time, the original still kicks arse, but the second generation is a tad smaller and lighter ..... now for the other sctuff on the drawing board :secret:


:secret:you can trust us not to tell!:zip:

Yeah right


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> :secret:you can trust us not to tell!:zip:
> 
> Yeah right


exactly 

next time I see you at the club cheaplaughs I should have my prototypes finished ..... as for release, the company I'm working with is thinking summerish


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

pintojk said:


> exactly
> 
> next time I see you at the club cheaplaughs I should have my prototypes finished ..... as for release, the company I'm working with is thinking summerish


cool I am ready for somthing new, peopel keep laughing at myBig Johnson:wink:


----------

